# jellyfish?



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever thought about owning jellyfish at all?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one. :O


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Not really... The Man O' War Jelly Fish already creeped me out. 8I
Even if it's not those Pet Jellies. What about the Moon Jelly Fish for you?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would love one but they are super tricky! They can't run into anything, even the glass of the tank. I was watching the show Tanked and they made a jelly tank. If anything that show has given me some info on saltwater fishes


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will stick with getting fake jelly's


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

oh wow, so many responses haha. It was always my dream to have a cylinder tall jelly fish tank. I was researching and some go around 50-60.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol I saw a flying jelly fish somewhere. It was engineered by Germans I think. found the vid - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_citFkSNtk


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

lmao that is pretty cool, not gonna lie.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd totally have one of those jellies lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I would love one but they are super tricky! They can't run into anything, even the glass of the tank. I was watching the show Tanked and they made a jelly tank. If anything that show has given me some info on saltwater fishes


You watch Tanked, too? I watch it too!!!  I love most of their Episodes!!
Did you see the Fish Fact one about Betta Fish? They just did a Question about who has the Labyrinth Organ. I saw the one about Jelly Fish. It was in a Room made out of Ice!!! It looked so cool 8)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I love Tanked.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If I was to have a SW tank, these would be one thing I kept. The other is dog-faced puffers (it's like a puppy! but underwater!). 

I was excited to find out recently that there's such as thing as freshwater jellyfish! Now those would be awesome.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

lol you guys make me want to watch that episode xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Look how cute. :O

http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10...w=94&start=0&ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:106


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

oOOo that would be awesome to have haha no salt needed xD


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I want one. :O


----------

